# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  Restore DB2 Database from RS/6000 on AS/400

## buckeye

Can a DB2 database backup created on an RS/6000 running AIX be restored to an AS/400 running OS/400 and DB2?  I don't know the DB2 release levels of either.  I expect this would determine success or failure.  Are the hardware platforms and/or OS versions a factor, also?

Any guidance would be greatly appreciated.  I'm a SQL-Server dink who doesn't speak DB2.

----------


## Ercan

Hello,

we currently have the same problem while trying to port a database from a Windows 2000, DB2 V7.2 Server to a Linux, DB2 V7.1 Server - System.

As we discovered, we have to export the DDL doing "db2look -d sourcedb -a -e -l -x -f -o sqlstructure.sql".

The rest should be the exporting of all tables using db2export.

But it's really frustrating when searching for all the tables and export them manually.

We are searching for another way, maybe a tool for it...

What is your experience?


Best regards

Ercan Yalcin

----------

